# semi auto ?



## bond22 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey everyone i am 14 and a want to get a new 12 gauge for this hunting season. I want to get a semi auto shotgun that will be good for everything. Goose,duck,dove etc. What should i get? mossberg 935? i dont know give me suggestions :sniper: [/b][/size]


----------



## goosehunter75 (Jan 4, 2007)

i dont think that i would get a mossberg. I have previously owned a mossberg and i didnt really like it. I now have a Winchester SX3 and i love it. I have also heard a lot of good things about the Extrema 2.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I take it your probably looking for a semi-auto on the cheaper side. I recomend the Stoeger m2000 I shot one for about 4 years for everything from doves to geese. Great gun for somone on a budget.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if it isnt out of your budget go with the SBE 2 smoothest gun you will find IMO


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Like the Stoeger 2000. Reliable, affordable. Lighter than the 935 by about a half pound or so. 
Pete


----------



## dios (Aug 23, 2008)

I wouldn't get the 935. Worst shotgun I ever owned. Couldn't get the thing to cycle for the life of me didn't madder what i was shooting through it. I returned it and got the SX3.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Like the Stoeger 2000. Reliable


Dont know if I would go that route, A guy hunting with us this weekend had one and part of the action fell apart with less than 200 rounds threw it. I wasnt very impressed to say the least.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I've been hunting with my Stoeger 2000 for about 3 years now, and I don't exactly treat it the best. The thing has never failed to cycle, even at -10 dirty as heck. I love that gun.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

My 930 has occasional hiccups with light field loads, but thats true of Mossberg's in general.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I was in the same situation as you when I was looking for a gun. I found a X2 for a fairly good price and bought it. It is a great gun and cycles trap loads effortlessly. The only problem I had was with estates but now I shoot remingtons and no problems. It patterns real nice too. X2 are going pretty cheap now since the X3 came out so look on the used gun rack there should be one for a good price.


----------



## SaugerHawger (Jan 4, 2008)

SBE2


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

personally even though i use them occasionally, i think 3.5" shells are over-rated.
for most people in most situations they are not necessary.

and if i may be so bold, if you can afford a 935... save your cash and at least upgrade to a 1187.
i shoot both a sbeII and a 1187. suprisingly, i like the 1187 at least as much.
its dainty, feels thin, and shoulders nicely.
for 550, you cant go wrong.
or you could spend as much as 700 on the supermag in wetlands like mine.
either way, they are better LONG TERM options than the mossberg.


----------



## DropinDiversDave (Sep 27, 2008)

hey man if I were you I would get the mossberg 930 it will work for ducks and dove but the only thing is that is wont shoot 3.5 shells. It will not jam on light loads and will shoot 3" just perfect. That is what I would do if I were you.


----------

